# Winter BOW Weekend



## FishOn!! (Jul 24, 2008)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Nov. 24, 2008

Contacts: Sharon Pitz 906-228-6561 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

Becoming an Outdoors-Woman Winter Weekend in UP Feb. 27-March 1

Women seeking to improve their outdoor skills are encouraged to
participate in the Department of Natural Resources Becoming an
Outdoors-Woman (BOW) programs Winter Weekend Feb. 27-March 1 in the
Upper Peninsula. The annual winter program will be held at the Bay Cliff
Health Camp in Big Bay, 30 miles north of Marquette in the Upper
Peninsula.

Participants can select instruction from a list of over a dozen
outdoor-related activities including cross-country skiing, dog sledding,
snowmobiling, winter shelter building, ice fishing, outdoor cooking and
reading the winter woods. Some indoor activities also will be offered,
such as archery, fly tying and journaling. Professional instructors will
offer basic and advanced instruction tailored to the participant's
individual abilities.

The $175 registration fee includes all food and lodging for the
weekend, as well as most equipment and supplies. Participants will be
housed in comfortable, dorm-style facilities. The fee also includes many
extra evening activities including the camp's group sauna,
bonfire/marshmallow roast and other programs.

BOW workshops are for women 18 years of age and older who wish to learn
outdoor skills in a relaxed atmosphere. Those interested in
participating are urged to register soon as classes fill quickly.
Registration materials and course descriptions are available on the DNR
Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr. Click on Education and Outreach to
access the BOW page.

Any questions can be directed to Sharon Pitz or Penny Bacon at the DNR
Marquette Operations Service Center at 906-228-6561, or e-mail,
[email protected] or [email protected].

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use
and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future
generations.


----------



## fishalittle (Mar 27, 2007)

Has anyone here ever done one of those? I may be interested.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I've gone on a BOW sponsored pheasant hunt and to a BOW shotgun clinic. Both were great times. I'd love to go to this event, but it's just not in the budget.  

You may want to check out the link to the BOW site. I know that they're offering two Winter Workshops, one in each peninsula.


----------



## FishOn!! (Jul 24, 2008)

fishalittle said:


> Has anyone here ever done one of those? I may be interested.


I have been to two shooting clinic's and it was a great time. 
The one Winter BOW program in the LP is February 20- 22, 2009 at the Ralph A. MacMulln Conference Center in Roscommon.


----------

